# Quarter Sawn White Oak - Anyone know of a supplier at less than 8.50 a bf?



## bobthebuilderinmichigan (Feb 6, 2010)

Recently I made an Arts and Crafts coffee table out of ash (we have a good cheap supply of it here in Michigan due to the emerald ash borer) for our family room and it turned out beautifully. I am now making a few more Arts and Crafts pieces for friends and relatives who expressed interest in buying them. They have indicated however, that they want them made of the "mandetory" quarter-sawn white oak. Wow! I don't think they had any idea that the wood alone for the bed would run $800 to $1000! Anyone have any reasonable suppliers out there? I'm in southeast Michigan, near Detroit.


----------



## MikeInMiss (Sep 3, 2009)

Try L. L. Johnson in Charlotte MI. They will even deliever to you. I use them for some lumber and i live in Mississippi.

Mike


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

The least cost - about $1.00 bf to have it cut - $12K to buy your own saw mill then find a white oak that is big and straight, cut it down, have it quarter sawn, sticker the wood and cover it, let it sit for two-three years to air dry, kiln dry it the rest of the way. In around three years you will have enough wood to do the projects.

Ask some of your local tree cutting companies if they have any white oaks that fit the bill. May get one or two delivered - you never know till you ask.


----------



## bobthebuilderinmichigan (Feb 6, 2010)

Mike, 
Thanks for the tip. I'm only about 60 miles from there. I'll take a ride. Prices look reasonable.
Bob


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

The Frank Miller Lumber Co. in Union City Indiana specializes in quarter sawn woods. This 100 year old company is one of the largest mills in the country. They are located about 55 miles NW of Dayton, right on the Ohio/Indiana border.In early April they have a Saturday morning sale that draws hundreds of woodworkers with trucks and trailers. The prices are well worth making the trip down I75.

www.frankmiller.com


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Craigslist has worked for my dad and QSWO.. He picked up a couple hundred bf for $0.30/bf a couple months ago.


----------



## Billinmich (Mar 8, 2008)

try Armstrong millworks in Milford .Don't know price but should be in line with L.L.Johnson and a little closer


----------



## woodstowoods (Jan 24, 2011)

I have some nice white I am selling at 2.65 a bf dried, its 5/4 rough. or finished at 4/4 
not sure how far into mi you are. 
Michael

my cell is 419 345 8359


----------



## Sawmillnc (Jan 14, 2010)

When I have stock it is a lot less than 8.50 a bf. Just sawed 500 bf of 4/4 rift and quarter stock for a guy in NH.

Shipping is very reasonable for dry material


----------



## dog2bert (Jul 13, 2009)

Up by Midland,MI I got some for 4.65 bft.

5427 West Barden Road

Coleman, MI 48618

(989) 465-6943

Shop Hours: Mon-Sat: 8am - 4:30pm

www.LewisLumberSales.com


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

You might want to check to see if they will ship, but M and G Sawmill in Huntsville Texas has it for $3.95 bd/ft.

http://www.mgsawmill.com/product.htm


----------



## bandman (Feb 12, 2009)

Bob, you should be able to find QSWO in Michigan between 3 and 4 per bf dried from a local sawmill/kiln operation, I"m over in Wisconsin near the Milwaukee area. Its great material to work with.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

You need to learn how to bully your hardwood suppliers. While
there are limits to how deeply they can cut their prices, you may
be getting "hobbiest prices" - ie. outrageous because the quantities
are small and the customer doesn't know any better. Let them know
you are a buyer with cash dollars to spend and watch them scramble to 
get your business.

Last time I bought quartersawn white it was $4 or so a BF.


----------



## trector (Jan 30, 2011)

http://crlumber.com/quartersawn.html best prices in qswo in sw ohio, and he will deal, and ship.

http://frankmiller.com/retail_store/index.html union city, in has good prices also


----------



## reberly (Jan 14, 2011)

I sell QSWO at $3/bdft using the 3rd method of sawing. I will be deliverying to Grand Rapids, MI on the 17th of March.
Rich


----------



## Scsmith42 (Jan 26, 2011)

There are several factors that affect the pricing of quartersawn oak, irrespective of where you purchase it.

Old growth versus 2nd growth, the lumber grade, the extent of ray flect, and the width of the board are the main considerations. Another factor is whether the wood is kiln dried or air dried (oak is one of the more challenging species to kiln dry).

If all that you are looking for is 6" wide QSWO, then you have a lot of choices and can price shop quite a bit.

On the other hand, if you're looking for some 14" wide QSO, your options are limited (as are the suppliers). A 14" wide board requires about a 38" or larger log, and there are not many of those around (or mills that can physically handle them or are willing to quartersaw them).


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Duh, never mind…


----------

